# Guadalajara - San Blas. version 2010



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos bikers, hacia mucho tiempo que ya no posteaba, las fotos de los viajes y paseos que estoy realizando. Parte por flojera o parte por que ultimamente habia tenido problemas con mi camara fotografica y ya no la saco en mis rodadas.
Pero aqui les va la ultima ruta larga, que realice con mi grupos Extreme Elite de Gdl.

La Ruta realmente es de Tepic, Nayarit a San Blas Nayarit con una distancia aproximada de 80 Km.

La Clasica foto de Grupo iniciando, todos frescos, felices y contentos 









Iniciamos a las 9:00 a.m. hora de Tepic, para este viaje decidí llevarme la Banshee Rune, para probar su versatilidad, inclusive para rutas largas.









Esta ruta comienza con una subida de aproximadamente 2 horas









Despues hay un tramo de columpios, subidas y bajadas suaves como una hora mas









Tambien hay rios que cruzar, en los cuales uno se refresca las patas, pues para esta hora ya se empieza a sentir fuerte el calor









Tambien la vegetacion, se empieza a tornar cada vez mas tropical









Seguimos encontrando rios y pequeños lagos:









La temperatura se sigue elevando y continuamos pedaleando 









Y por fin llegamos a lo mas alto y comienza las bajadas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Viva la diversion !!!









Contiunuara ...

con la hora macabra 

esperala proximamente


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Segunda Parte*

Asi es amigos llegamos a la hora cuchi, cuchi.
El la hora de cruzar el tunel de los vampiros.

Warning!!!
Estas fotos son de primicia mundial, pues todas las fotos que se habian tomado dentro de este tunel, por alguna razon desconocida, siempre se velaban. :madmax:  :madmax:









Fotos del interior mostrando los murcielagos revoloteando, en espera de sus inocentes victimas:









Aqui estamos todos preparandonos para cruzar y rezando un rosario y 3 padres nuestros.









Estos tres amigos dandoce un abrazo de despedida y deseandose suerte y armandose de valor:









Note la sonrisa fingida y congelada, de este amigo tratandose de hacer el valiente 









Aqui los murcielagos afilando sus colmillos y seleccionando sus victimas: :eekster:









A medio tunel, NOTEN por favor el fantasma que se aparece al pasar. OJO esto es real y no ningun efecto :eekster:









Gracias a Dios, todos sanos y salvos, al otro lado, sobreviviendo una vez mas.:madmax:









Ya pasando el susto, y para disipar los nervios hicimos nuestro tradicional concurso de caballitos y wheelies:









Una panoramica de la selva y al fondo ya se veia el mar .....  :band:

Continuara ....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Tercera y ultima parte*

Despues de 6 horas aproximadamente en la montaña, entre caminos, brechas, rios y jungla.
Llegamos a la carretera y de ahi rodamos por la carretera costera como 1 hora mas:









Aunque vas cansado, pero vas escuchando las olas del mar reventando y te refresca la brisa del mar en la cara.









Y por fin llegamos al Restaurant beach- club rodando y casi nos metimos al mar con todo y bicis.









Y ahi a brindar por nuestra hazaña realizada con unas cervezas y mariscada viendo la puesta del Sol.









Saludos y hasta la proxima


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excelentes fotos.... eso de los murcielagos.... cañón


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos como siempre, nada como un buen chapuzón y unas buenas chelas bien frías después de una rodada calurosa... :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

excelente rodada, buenas fotos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No maaaa!! Que buen post... excelentes fotos y reseña... de pelos.

:thumbsup:

Gracias por compartir... 

y al final, que tal la Rune?


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

La verdad me dió envidia de la buena, me encantaría hacer ese recorrido!!!
Pongan sus nombres para conocerlos y si algún día voy por allá me enseñen la ruta no?


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

magnifico post y muy buenas fotos, se ve que esta con todo la travesia....

gracias por compartir.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos por su comentarios.

Y vocho 77, cuando vengas para aca me tiras un PM, y nos ponemos de acuerdo y organizamos una buena rodada. 

Y Warp, sobre la Rune, super bien, me iba a llevar la Flux para estrenarla, pero quize probar que tan versatil es la Banshee, asi, que como puedes ver en todas las fotos aparesco con una sonrisa en la cara. En resumen es una bici que hace todo muy bien, sube como ninguna otra que haya probado en tramos tecnicos y a pesar de llevar la suspension delantera bien alta, nunca se levanta la llanta delantera. Para bajar ni se diga, y pedaleando tramos largos, es super eficiente y no se siente nada pesada.

Este fin de semana pasado fuí a una demo bike, de Specialized, probé 5 bicis diferentes de los modelos 2010 inclusive las de carbon, y sinceramente no cambiaria la Rune por ninguna de ellas.

Luego les posteo las fotos de la demo y la reseña, fue una experiencia muy interesante probar diferentes bicis, side by side en tus propios terrenos.

Saludos.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seria muy bueno tu comentario , ya que como dices no es lo mismo cuando vas a otro lado y al menos estos terrenos ya los conoces.
Como sentiste las Epic contra la Flux ? que creo son las más parecidas a la Flux ?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si, fue una experiencia bien interesante el hecho de probar varias bicis el mismo dia, una tras otra, y en los trail que uno conoce muy bien, tienes un punto de vista mas objetivo y claro, del desempeño real de una bici.  

Proximamente postearé las fotos y la reseña completa :eekster: 

Sobre la Epic, no esa ni la probé, esa me cae gorda.
No se desde que salió nunca me gusto ni de vista, yo creo que fué, porque los primeros modelos traian el amortiador trasero, de un lado. Ademas me parece como de roadie wannabe. 

Creo que la Flux, mas bien se compara en cuanto al desempeño y capacidades a la Stumpjumper.

Por cierto en la demo ví una Turner Flux parecida a la tuya.

Saludos


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

Que sonrisa tengo todavia de ver las fotos. Mi sueno sera realidad algun dia. Quiero empazar mis viajes de mountain biking con la ruta de Leon a San Juan para una manda en Enero. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bosplya said:


> Quiero empazar mis viajes de mountain biking con la ruta de Leon a San Juan para una manda en Enero. Gracias por compartir.


De Leon a San Juan ? Que chin#&%$# !!!!  :eekster:  :eekster:

Para pagar una manda ?  :madman: 

Pues que habras hecho PILLIN ?


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> De Leon a San Juan ? Que chin#&%$# !!!!  :eekster:  :eekster:
> 
> Para pagar una manda ?  :madman:
> 
> Pues que habras hecho PILLIN ?


Nomas mi locera. 

Ya lo camine una vez ase 4 anos.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

tienes manera de subir la ruta para poder hacerla????


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

el_novato said:


> tienes manera de subir la ruta para poder hacerla????


http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/Tepic_SanBlas.htm


----------

